# Online Target Marketing Advice



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

I opened an online store last year called *Don't Blink Tees.* I named it after an insanely popular Doctor Who/Keep Calm and Carry On parody poster I designed a few years ago called "Keep Calm and Don't Blink".

Think Geek basically stole my idea along with all the traffic I used to get from people looking for my "Keep Calm" design. Today, I'm lucky if I get over a 100 visitors a day. 

I've tried to build an audience for my store by marketing through Google ads, Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Reddit, Stumbled Upon and 9Gag, but so far none of it has stuck. I'm still getting next to no traffic compared to what I used to get. 

The most frustrating thing is that I know it's not my designs that are the issue, it's that I can't get people "in the door" of my shop. 

I'm really not sure where to go next in my marketing efforts. I feel like I'm doing all the right things, but I cannot seem to build up an audience for my store since Think Geek stole my biggest draw.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe come up with a new design, and copyright this one.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Your store have potential and also have Page Rank 2 but, when i go towards Alexa rank its pretty bad, not pretty totally! No Alexa rank of your site. You need to do SEO, SMO of your site as well. SEO is one of the technique which increase your organic traffic as well gives worth to your site, organic traffic totally your unique traffic mean in direct customers. SMO is one of the technique which increase the visitors rate and make your site a brand in a short time. If you need more help, i am happy to do.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

by virtue of creating it it's copyrighted. perhaps there is grounds to sue think geek. then again, perhaps the owners of the dr. who copyright have grounds to sue the OP, too, lol. that's just it, if you're infringing on someone copyright and someone else steals that from you, who're you gonna call? 

perhaps getting a lawyer to shoot think geek a cease and desist might work as long as you feel confident that your design isn't infringing on dr. who (which kinda seems like it is on first blush).


----------



## fantasmal (May 14, 2012)

If you haven't already, submit your t-shirts to teefury.com or mintees.com, teefury will give you a lot of traffic. Especially considering all of your shirts are pop culture related. You should also consider submitting your t-shirts to a t-shirt blog such as hideyourarms.com. Pop culture tees do well over there.


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not really looking to fight Think Geek on the theft of my design. Don't get me wrong, I'll never buy a single thing from that company again for as long as I live. But what they stole was my idea. They didn't take the artwork itself so I really have legal recourse. 

My focus now is on trying to more effectively market my shop. I'm really lost at this point on how to do that because I feel I've tried several strategies without much success.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

in your key phrases you have doctor who, nintendo, and harry potter. those are all going to be extremely hard to get search engine rankings with. the rest of your key phrases are single words. people don't go to google and type in one word search terms typically. you should do some keyword research. having 't-shirt' on it's own isn't going to get you much traffic, because there are some internet giants out there competing for the phrase t-shirt. maybe add some niche words to t-shirt like 'geeky t-shirts' or something like that.


----------

